# Omnitrope hGH Pharma grade 30iu pens



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

So guys - has any1 got any experience with the above?? any good?? Quiet costly to be honest but id rather pay for high quality - sick of using crap hgh!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sitries said:


> So guys - has any1 got any experience with the above?? any good?? Quiet costly to be honest but id rather pay for high quality - sick of using crap hgh!


Just been sent some am going to use it over the next few weeks


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Keep us posted then ps carb. im picking some up at the weekend so will see how we go!! is it true that its one of the brands the NHS use???


----------



## nitrix (Dec 12, 2012)

hello, buy 6 rounds this week, hoping to receive from northern Europe.

I have said that very well.

* I will use with insulin, (make my own IGF1)

regards


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sitries said:


> Keep us posted then ps carb. im picking some up at the weekend so will see how we go!! is it true that its one of the brands the NHS use???


yes mate i believe so



nitrix said:


> hello, buy 6 rounds this week, hoping to receive from northern Europe.
> 
> I have said that very well.
> 
> ...


you don't need insulin to make your own IGF-1 as all injected GH converts to IGF-1 in the liver


----------



## nitrix (Dec 12, 2012)

read that insulin accelerates this process ....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nitrix said:


> read that insulin accelerates this process ....


Insulin does a lot of things i don't believe it accelerates the process


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Are these the sandoz pens your talking about, are they any good?


----------



## nitrix (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, that is very good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DaBUCK said:


> Are these the sandoz pens your talking about, are they any good?


no these are premixed cartridges the sandoz pens are fake but with GH in them as Sandoz do not make a vial with 8.8mg in them


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

The sandoz I've seen is 6.7mg 30iu 1.1/2ml, are they any good, gh is a bit out of my price range.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Loads of fakes around of this, stay well away


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

picked up my oen the other day and am giving it a whirl at the moment. only day 3 so hard to tell so far. I dint realise they were highyl faked which makes me suspicious. the box and cartridge are def real i would say (brail on box and high quality markings etc) but i always worry that the liquid inside has been tampered with!! any1 know what to look out for with the fakes??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the omnitrope is decent but there are two types both are good just made in different countries......i have been using Omnitrope for a few weeks now and it certainly is ok......

as for the Sandoz 8.8mg vials these are fake as Sandoz do not make 8.8mg GH vials.....they contain GH though i have seen the results on others who have used them


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

ps carb. my sandoz/omnitrope cartridge is 6.7mg. are these the ones youv got?? only doing 2iu a day 5 on 2 off due to expense but got slightly aching hands, letharg, feel good factor and gaind 4lbs so imassuming these are good to go???


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a few of this also...not started yet.

Paul...would 2iu Omnitrope ED give better results than say 5iu Hyge ed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UK1989 said:


> I have a few of this also...not started yet.
> 
> Paul...would 2iu Omnitrope ED give better results than say 5iu Hyge ed?


No why would it? Pharma is the best you can buy but it is not double strength to eastern pharma like Hyge

Hyge is a good in my opinion the best alternative to pharma but there is no number you can use to quantify how much pharma is better it just is.....


----------



## HORSEBOY (Sep 4, 2012)

Ive also got a few of these, the first 1 i got the writing translated to be romanian an the 2 boxes i bought last week the writing was hungarian bothg boxes had the brail on one verticialy one horizontialy. they have a slight sting when injected i inject 0.1 ml which is 2IU i think. Also should the grey bung move with the liquid as it is withdrawn?? because mine is at the top even though ive pulled a few needles out of it?????


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

HORSEBOY said:


> Ive also got a few of these, the first 1 i got the writing translated to be romanian an the 2 boxes i bought last week the writing was hungarian bothg boxes had the brail on one verticialy one horizontialy. they have a slight sting when injected i inject 0.1 ml which is 2IU i think. Also should the grey bung move with the liquid as it is withdrawn?? because mine is at the top even though ive pulled a few needles out of it?????


I have this same issue be interested what Paul says


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

how can you spot a fake Omnitropin, what do you look for?


----------



## JamieJambo27 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pscarb or anyone heard of intratropin. Any reviews


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

JamieJambo27 said:


> Pscarb or anyone heard of intratropin. Any reviews


just a generic kit so who knows what amount of GH is in it.

its not made in Holland either like it says on the box lol


----------



## JamieJambo27 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cheers clubber. I took 4 iu first time yesterday so hopefully decent stuff.

I'm off gear at the moment. Been off for 3 month. Next cycle planning hgh slin equi and test 400. What dose would yous guys recommend for equi/test. Sorry for changing the subject.

Stats-5ft 7"

124kg

17% bf


----------



## JamieJambo27 (Mar 6, 2014)

Apologies again for changing subject of forum. First forum I've been on, joined yesterday


----------

